# MAGICAL GUAYABO



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

​
*HOW COOL IS THIS??*

not so cool00.00%just cool511.36%really cool!!1636.36%HOLY FORKS!!!2352.27%


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

HOLA AMIGOUUUS!!

A few days ago I showed in Latin forum a new piece, but sadly I saw that was not a very visited post.

so I wondered: ¿What happens here? ¿where are my worldwide friends?

so I came to visit you!!

without many words. Iet me show to you all this funny little model that I made with guava wood (guayabo!), supplied by my good friend Xidoo

this is a piece that feels very comfortable in the hand, and a light and tough piece of wood.

natural color, with a simple finished in linseed oil.

I hope you enjoy it.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So great!
Love it!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

M_J said:


> So great!
> Love it!


thanks!....


















... me too!!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Very cool. The guava wood is darker than I thought it would be.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool! Looks good to me.


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

looks real good


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

love it. i might try the shapes of those fork tips.. the grooves look advantageous


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like it fits your hand well. Nice design, nicely executed.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

very cool looking . it looks like a fine piece of furniture.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Like it a lot... so much so in fact I've made a few in the past that are almost identical in design... but made from micarta and G10 instead of the lovely wood you're using!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful...


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

splendid.... most splendid


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

This is a great piece, I love it, you've given it a solid, chunky look that you can really get grip on. Like a mature woman about 20 pounds over. It looks like it already has experience.

Al


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

HOLY FORKS!!! INDEED!!!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Well Done! Beautiful wood and finish


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Really Cool!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

CHANEKE,
As usual, you just know how to make great things out of wood. I love your designs, since you pay a lot of attention to details. This piece of wood turned out to be too nice. I never tought that it could become such a wonderful piece.
keep making those slingshots and please share them with us. Saludos







.


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful wood and nice design. Looks like it would be very comfortable to hold.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Rifada bro! coqueta la pocketa como el guayabo sólo puede ser jeje!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks great, I love it.
Martin


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

bj000 said:


> This is a great piece, I love it, you've given it a solid, chunky look that you can really get grip on. Like a mature woman about 20 pounds over. It looks like it already has experience.
> 
> Al


AMEN BROTHER!! you know how it is!!! yes you do!!

literally, you made me laugh big time!!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Very Cool. I like the way the color turned out. Was that an actual natural fork, or just the center of a branch or log ? can't really tell by looking except for the centerline through the handle.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Rifada bro! coqueta la pocketa como el guayabo sólo puede ser jeje!


what?? i'm sorry... me no habla espoñoul!!









gracias, carnal!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Very Cool. I like the way the color turned out. Was that an actual natural fork, or just the center of a branch or log ? can't really tell by looking except for the centerline through the handle.


its a boardcut, but as far as i know... it comes from the core of the tree. its the heart and GUAYABO SOUL!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That beautiful wood and your superb skill go well together.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

at first it didn't look too dramatic and catch the eye at first look, but the simplicity and style kept me coming back and again

and with that handle design it would fit any size of the hand easily.

you are a creative star always leading the trend


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I am very pleased to tell you I have made a copy of your beautiful slingshot. I didn't have any guayabo but this design would look good in any wood you use. My work may not be as nice as what you do, but It sure looks good when your holding one in your hand. Thanks for sharing this gem chaneke_josh.

Al


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

they already said it all. great job.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Very beautiful wood and a very skilled hand.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Great work there and such a nice bit of wood. Dark 'n handsome...


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Holy forks!!!! I can't beat a nice finish with linseed... 
How you do it? Do you oil it and then buff it? I want a finish like this gorgeous thing...
Thanks,
Aras


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

this is not a "funny little model", this is a great looking model!


----------



## termite (Nov 18, 2011)

WOW! The more I look at it, the more I like it! Small but hefty, just dark enough, not shiney, looks comfy. Neat!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

that is a real beauty my friend


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Tat is one fine catty!! The colour of the wood and the grain are beautiful.The chunky design looks like something you would want to fondle..........


----------

